# Best ROM for an everyday Joe?



## Dreamersipaq (Jan 30, 2012)

*Best ROM*​
*Which ROM based on requirements?*

JDK-X00.00%BAMF Paradigm v1.054.42%Apex v1.0.210.88%LiQUIDSMOOTH-v1.0-FiNAL1614.16%RootzBoat v8.1 "Horny Hippo"21.77%Bugless Beast76.19%GummyNex 0.8.154.42%Codename Android 1.5.076.19%ICSourcery V1.0 00.00%Redemption Rom ICS v1.0.787.08%AXI0M1715.04%Android Open Kang Project4539.82%


----------



## Dreamersipaq (Jan 30, 2012)

Guys,

I have to apologize, I actually HATE these types of questions on forums, and I've been trying to avoid posting this, but I have to ask. Before bashing please read below. If this post is a waste of your time, please don't waste your time replying with negative comments, just move on and this thread will eventually die.

I know a lot of you are flashaholics, and change ROM's almost daily. I, unfortunately, would like to be one but don't have the time. I'm not allowed to use my phone at work, so I don't get to play with it







, and at home I get a few hours to myself but that's about it. Weekends are pretty shot too. I've been on MIUI for a while now (Droid Vicious) but the purist in me is begging to go back to "stock" ICS, so I've decided to switch ROM's. I'm going on vacation to Disney at the end of the month, and I need a ROM that just works, I CANNOT be fiddling around with a tempermental phone while there. I'm hoping that this will also help out others on this forum like myself as I'm sure I'm not the only one.

I'm basically looking for the following:

1) Daily Driver - stability! No bugs, reboots, freezing, etc!
2) Fluid - least amount of stuttering, lag, wait time, etc...
2) Customizable status bar - battery, clock, etc...
3) Customizable Nav bar - color, search, etc... actually changing the buttoms themselves would be a plus
4) Best Market compatibility - least amount of incompatible apps
5) Comes with a good kernel stock
6) Stock or undervolted - I have no need to cook eggs on my screen. Disney food is good enough








6) Some decend theme support
7) Verizon compatible (MyVerizon, NFL, etc..)
8) Maybe CRON support or built in scripts.

I want to flash and forget. I've included a poll. Feel free to post if you think I forgot a ROM. Personally, I've been intrigued by Liquid...


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

Not on your list, but I vote for the Stock 4.0.4 leak ... not very many themes/tweaks/mods for it, but it's been awesome for me.


----------



## Dreamersipaq (Jan 30, 2012)

GregT said:


> Not on your list, but I vote for the Stock 4.0.4 leak ... not very many themes/tweaks/mods for it, but it's been awesome for me.


I didn't include 4.0.4 stock as I thought there wasn't ANY mods for it. I want SOME customization. Am I wrong?


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

Apex rom

Sent from my Bugless Xoom


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

aokp

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cbaird7 (Oct 17, 2011)

Aokp is the best then there is team bamf. Most of the others are aokp kangs.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus on AOKP using Tapatalk


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Why do people still make these threads? 20 different people come in with 40 different opinions. Everyone uses their phone differently, flash one, try it for a bit, then flash the next one, try it for a bit, etc...

Would you buy a car based on everyone else's opinion, or after doing a bit of research and taking it for a test drive yourself?


----------



## Dreamersipaq (Jan 30, 2012)

cbaird7 said:


> Aokp is the best then there is team bamf. Most of the others are aokp kangs.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus on AOKP using Tapatalk


Is Liquid an AOKP kang as well? I've been around since the OG droid, and the term "Kang" is still a mystery to me LOL.... sometimes it's good, sometimes it's bad LOL, it's like Bollocks vs. Dog's Bollocks


----------



## Dreamersipaq (Jan 30, 2012)

g00s3y said:


> Why do people still make these threads? 20 different people come in with 40 different opinions. Everyone uses their phone differently, flash one, try it for a bit, then flash the next one, try it for a bit, etc...
> 
> Would you buy a car based on everyone else's opinion, or after doing a bit of research and taking it for a test drive yourself?


As I posted in my OP, if this is a waste of your time, don't waste your time posting.... and YES, I would buy a car based on everyone's else opion.... ala Motortrend, Auto Mag, word of mouth on reliability, etc.... do I need to continue? I would pick 1 or 2 cars to test drive after asking around, instead of just aimlessly test driving 30 cars just becuase. Your comparison doesn't make sense.

I appreciate your advice, I'm not trying to come off as rude, but did you even read my OP?


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Dreamersipaq said:


> Is Liquid an AOKP kang as well? I've been around since the OG droid, and the term "Kang" is still a mystery to me LOL.... sometimes it's good, sometimes it's bad LOL, it's like Bollocks vs. Dog's Bollocks


Lol. Actually Liquid is merged with AOKP, most the same features. A few additions. I say AOKP, or check out GSXRDon's rom in the theme section. Its pretty much AOKP milestone 4 now. With some other stuff added, already themed, inverted apps. He's gonna continue to add stuff too. Check it out.


----------



## Dreamersipaq (Jan 30, 2012)

JRJ442 said:


> Lol. Actually Liquid is merged with AOKP, most the same features. A few additions. I say AOKP, or check out GSXRDon's rom in the theme section. Its pretty much AOKP milestone 4 now. With some other stuff added, already themed, inverted apps. He's gonna continue to add stuff too. Check it out.


Will do, thanks!


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Dreamersipaq said:


> Will do, thanks!


No problem. I flashed it this morning. Comes with Franco's Milestone 1 kernel, but I flashed Imoseyons 2.4.1 notrim kernel. Silky smooth and gorgeously themed.


----------



## Rctreadaway (Aug 9, 2011)

DTs axiom crossbreed is THE way to go... First ROM I've ever run that I haven't found one thing to complain about

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

The top 3 choices IMO are gummy, aokp, liquid.

All have themes and mods

Gummy is solid and so is aokp.

Liquid is bare bones but also solid.

With the hardware on the gnex and performance improvements in ics, you don't need to fret over poor performance.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ad720 (Jun 7, 2011)

Correct me if I am wrong but the Verizon Apps are not compatible with AOKP i believe.


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

Gummy might not be as thoroughly customizable as some of the others (a few options are missing, but nothing terribly important), but it's always been pretty stable for me.


----------



## theidoctor (Jun 16, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> DTs axiom crossbreed is THE way to go... First ROM I've ever run that I haven't found one thing to complain about
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


also, crossbreed is a new name that i have been hearing more often.... i may have to try it out this weekend.


----------



## holysnikey (Jan 8, 2012)

I would recommend 3 ROM's because I am constantly alternating and can't decide myself. Liquid, Gummy and Axiom/AOKP Crossbreed. Liquid is what I am on the most because it just works the best for me as far as battery, fluidity and most customization goes, Gummy is really stable,fluid and great battery but not AS customizeable but still is more than stock or other ROMs. Then Crossbreed is sort of like Liquid in that it has all the custom stuff with the performance and battery of AXi0M and 404. Any of these ROMs will definitely satisfy you a lot.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

ad720 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but the Verizon Apps are not compatible with AOKP i believe.


Take the apks from another rom with vzw apps and you should be good to go


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Dreamersipaq said:


> 1) Daily Driver - stability! No bugs, reboots, freezing, etc!
> 
> 5) Comes with a good kernel stock
> 6) Stock or undervolted - I have no need to cook eggs on my screen. Disney food is good enough
> ...


1) Every ROM has bugs. However, obviously some tend to have more (and more obvious ones) on a regular basis. No one is going to go through the same amount of unit testing and debugging that Google does and especially not at the release schedule that most on the forums maintain to please those that keep asking for updates. Bugs get worked out though and you'll end up having to update whatever you use to fix the bug (in the next version or whatever).

5) I don't know why, but many developers see this need to include some kernel other than the stock one in the ROM. They really should leave it stock and make the user flash something else instead of forcing it on them. However, AOKP keeps the stock one and Cyanogen, though not stock, is close enough and doesn't do anything crazy.

6) The stock kernel does not come with undervolting (otherwise it would not be exactly 100% stock).

8) Why do you need a ROM to have that? Just install busybox (though a decent ROM should have it already). Also, I don't think the "average joe" or even most people on this forum would be issuing cron jobs or know what one is







. An example of how to use it with busybox on android: http://www.imoseyon....is-awesome.html

Also for your other scripting needs there is always this from google that gives you an easy way to manage them as well as use a variety of languages: http://code.google.c...roid-scripting/


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

My vote goes to DT's Axiom Crossbreed V5. Its sweet. Its basically AOKP with DT's awesome tweaks and its running 4.0.4. He's an awesome dev and there are some (not many) themes available for it.

Its stable right out the box. I've used liquid and AOKP and this is much better than both of those.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Dreamersipaq (Jan 30, 2012)

Theidoctor....
LOL that's how I bought my last car. TSX. Word of mouth. Its by far the best car I've ever owned. Period, and I've owned a lot.

Yearly...

Thanks for the feedback. I'd stay stock rooted, but I like the customization custom roms offer. I get your point on the cron lol, not really an average joe request. Perhaps that was a request coming from the Unix freak in me


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Dreamersipaq said:


> Theidoctor....
> LOL that's how I bought my last car. TSX. Word of mouth. Its by far the best car I've ever owned. Period, and I've owned a lot.
> 
> Yearly...
> ...


That scripting app is nice if that's what you're basically looking for. You can even set shortcuts on the home screens to run something with one press of an icon. Plenty of scripting languages built in to choose from. I think they included every semi popular one (including bash itself) except maybe php as well as an easy way to add libraries with them (and organize your scripts).


----------



## dmmarck (Feb 28, 2012)

Art Vandelay said:


> My vote goes to DT's Axiom Crossbreed V5. Its sweet. Its basically AOKP with DT's awesome tweaks and its running 4.0.4. He's an awesome dev and there are some (not many) themes available for it.
> 
> Its stable right out the box. I've used liquid and AOKP and this is much better than both of those.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Another vote for Crossbreed. Although V6 will be out soon!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamersipaq (Jan 30, 2012)

So guys, I looked at the top 3. Liquid, axiom, and aokp. After reading some forums, the general census is that aokp lags a bit BC of all the options, and adrenalyne had some desturbing things to say about axiom, so I went with liquid based on no bad feedback I could find, and that one of their coders codes for CM. So far so good. Just enough customization, and this thing is stooooopid fast and smooth. I had one reboot which scared me a bit but hasnt happened again since. I think I'll try axiom when its a bit more mature.


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

Dreamersipaq said:


> So guys, I looked at the top 3. Liquid, axiom, and aokp. After reading some forums, the general census is that aokp lags a bit BC of all the options, and adrenalyne had some desturbing things to say about axiom, so I went with liquid based on no bad feedback I could find, and that one of their coders codes for CM. So far so good. Just enough customization, and this thing is stooooopid fast and smooth. I had one reboot which scared me a bit but hasnt happened again since. I think I'll try axiom when its a bit more mature.


Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## creaky24 (Jan 13, 2012)

I've been on Liquid as my daily driver for the last 4 releases and I am very happy with it. Extremely fluid and customisable with great battery life on Imo's kernels. They have a couple of cool tricks up their sleeve for the 1.1 release that will make it even better. There are so many great roms right now it is really just a question of taste and features.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Robstunner (Dec 31, 2011)

For battery life (I could care less if it takes 0.02 seconds longer for my apps to open because another rom claims to be faster) I always go back to AOKP with the included kernel.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Dreamersipaq said:


> So guys, I looked at the top 3. Liquid, axiom, and aokp. After reading some forums, the general census is that aokp lags a bit BC of all the options, and adrenalyne had some desturbing things to say about axiom, so I went with liquid based on no bad feedback I could find, and that one of their coders codes for CM. So far so good. Just enough customization, and this thing is stooooopid fast and smooth. I had one reboot which scared me a bit but hasnt happened again since. I think I'll try axiom when its a bit more mature.


I've tried them all. The lag you speak of doesn't exist in aokp. However if you were able to detect millisecond lag then axiom is your rom. like I said I've run them all and loved several but for me and my daily needs axiom is hands down perfection in speed and battery. Transitions are lag free and the thing flies with all the customization of aokp thanks to Roman being a cool dude and sharing. DroidTheory is a complete forum lurker and stays on top of every post and lately we have been updated almost daily.

To each his own on this subject as we have allot of great devs and every rom is different and some work better than others based on your individual needs. Try them all rather than being a sheep following others.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

redemption rom!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## stereo_system (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm running AOKP Milestone 4, and I love it. There's a lot of customization going on here, though and I have found that with my particular setup home screen transitions do lag a little when I run a live wallpaper. This is my only issue so far, though. The rest of the operations are super quick (much more so than the wife's stock Razor Maxx). And I have had zero reboots. Unfortunately though, no Verizon apps here.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamersipaq (Jan 30, 2012)

The fact is that the nexus has so much support its hard to try all.

I have respect for all devs and in non way was that meant to be an attack on theory. Truth is that when I was lurking through XDA forums there was a thread on axiom where adrenalyne said he looked into axiom and there were a lot of scripts that may no longer apply in it to our device and basically called it a placebo effect.

I'm not trying to start a dev on dev hate or a forum war so let's drop this. I just don't want to look like the guy that talks out his ass. I respect adrenalyne so that's where my statement came from.

I've got my eye set on trying paradigm axiom and sourcery but liquid is going to be my daily in disney


----------



## dmmarck (Feb 28, 2012)

Placebo or not, I found BAMF to be the least appealing rom to me. I'm a diehard CM fan and the only rom to come close to eliciting the same joy is Crossbreed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


----------



## ronnieruff (Jul 27, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> Lol. Actually Liquid is merged with AOKP, most the same features. A few additions. I say AOKP, or check out GSXRDon's rom in the theme section. Its pretty much AOKP milestone 4 now. With some other stuff added, already themed, inverted apps. He's gonna continue to add stuff too. Check it out.


+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Each phone reacts differently to each ROM. You have to try them yourself or you will never know.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Milestone 4.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I've been sticking to the milestone builds of AOKP. That way I have stability and don't have to flash a new build every few days. Nothing wrong with nightly or frequent builds but I don't always have the patience.


----------



## creaky24 (Jan 13, 2012)

If you are really into customization, Sourcery allows you to mod on the fly with selections that are constantly updated and available ota.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CDuke619 (Dec 22, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


+1 lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

Redemption ROM is the one if you are looking for a non crackflasher rom. Fast stable no bugs


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

Redemption Rom.


----------



## cvo515 (Sep 21, 2011)

Redemption rom

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Dreamersipaq (Jan 30, 2012)

Why redemption rom?


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Each user has his/her own preferences. You will *never *know which ROM is best for you until *you *try it.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

AOKP... Why you ask? It just works.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

AOKP or GummyNex very good stable clean Roms. Both have really good devs with great theme support.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

CC16177 said:


> AOKP... Why you ask? It just works.


"Just works" typically implies that something isn't overloaded with extra features. How can anyone possibly say that about AOKP?

Redemption rom, because it literally 'just works.' It's for people who like sticking to stock, while still having features under the hood that speed it up and make it more stable, rather than having every feature under the sun.

To each his own.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

imperivm said:


> "Just works" typically implies that something isn't overloaded with extra features. How can anyone possibly say that about AOKP?
> 
> Redemption rom, because it literally 'just works.' It's for people who like sticking to stock, while still having features under the hood that speed it up and make it more stable, rather than having every feature under the sun.
> 
> To each his own.


I guess you could perceive it that way. I just meant that any changes/mods/features work perfectly. When I use an AOKP ROM (milestones at least) I know everything is working just as it should only improved.


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

CC16177 said:


> I guess you could perceive it that way. I just meant that any changes/mods/features work perfectly. When I use an AOKP ROM (milestones at least) I know everything is working just as it should only improved.


True.

There's no denying that AOKP is smooth, but for an 'everyday Joe' it's probably a bit much.


----------



## darkpark (Jul 24, 2011)

Redemption Rom may lack the customization that the other popular roms have, but it's very stable and smooth. I'm running it with Franco's M1 kernel and it has been great on performance and battery life. Oh yeah... i should also mention that I'm running the Apex launcher which is much nicer than the stock one.


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

Why no love for Codename Android?









----------------------
Sent from the bottom of my beer can.


----------



## Dreamersipaq (Jan 30, 2012)

Pathology said:


> Why no love for Codename Android?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't speak for everyone, but I've been hearing a lot of complaints about freezing... especially as of late. For right now, I'm going to stay away from AOKP just because of how many features/options it has (<- Did I really just say that???). Right now I've changed from MIUI to Liquid. 1.1 has some really nice features. However, I'm being tempted by the new Axiom Crossbreed (Yes, I do know it's based off of AOKP), and Sourcery.


----------



## gadgetguyz (Sep 10, 2011)

Just to throw my 2 cents in. I agree with g00s3y early in this thread that a rom is like a pair of shoes, it's gotta fit just right and everyone is different. 
I have been using the Codename Android rom for a while now and I have never had any issues at all. They just came out with an update that made it even better. Very customizable, fast and smooth with good battery life. I am a very heavy user as my job is in IT so I to need stable and reliable. Codename Android delivers! Try it you'll like it!

Sent from my rooted/unlocked Codename Android rom Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm on AOKP M4 right now and love all the added features but have been considering switching to Redemption ROM just because I really honestly don't need all these features. I'm also getting tired of booting into recovery numerous times a day to flash new themes and updates and kernels to try. I want to just have a smooth solid ROM with good battery life.


----------



## ATHM50 (Feb 23, 2012)

I've been flipping between AOKP M4, Liquid, Gummy and Axiom. For everything you listed I vote Gummy. Though, I'm personally diggin' M4 at the moment. Have fun.


----------



## AspenSTi (Jan 3, 2012)

I would have to vote for gummy.

This poll usually doesn't interest me too much, but in this case it kinda does. My dad and step-mom recently both got nexus' and i'm about to unlock both and pick a rom that is very stable and something with "not too many feature" so they don't get overwhelmed being their first smart phones and all. IMO gummy is just right for what i think they would use it for. AOKP might just be a little much (or along those lines).


----------



## Dreamersipaq (Jan 30, 2012)

AspenSTi said:


> I would have to vote for gummy.
> 
> This poll usually doesn't interest me too much, but in this case it kinda does. My dad and step-mom recently both got nexus' and i'm about to unlock both and pick a rom that is very stable and something with "not too many feature" so they don't get overwhelmed being their first smart phones and all. IMO gummy is just right for what i think they would use it for. AOKP might just be a little much (or along those lines).


So why Gummy instead of say Liquid? I might be able to flash one more time before VACA so I'm intrigued by all of the gummy voters all of a sudden.

FYI, love STi's. Only other cars that get my appreciation as much as STi's are GT-R's(R34's) and RS4's (if we're not talking exotics)!


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Dreamersipaq said:


> FYI, love STi's. Only other cars that get my appreciation as much as STi's are GT-R's(R34's) and RS4's (if we're not talking exotics)!


Mustangs 

Anyway, I say just pick something and stick with it for awhile. If it's stable and offers you everything you want, you're all set. All of the devs here are great and put out some amazing work so I doubt you'll be disappointed no matter what you choose. If you see another ROM adds something you feel you must have, then you switch it up. But chances are whatever you pick will suit your needs or you won't stick around long enough for it to really be much of a loss.


----------

